# Uiterlijk > Algemeen >  Doof gevoel in beide voeten

## peter.vanwitteveen

sedert geruime tijd heb ik een doof gevoel in mijn voetzolen; het is niet geheel gevoelloos want als ik er met iets langs strijk is dat duidelijk te voelen; als ik mijn tenen inkrimp lijkt het net alsof de huid van mijn voet te klein is?
als ik van zitten ga liggen zijn de verschijnselen ineens veel erger maar wordt geleidelijk minder.
Wie help me er vanaf?
groetjes petervw

----------


## Agnes574

Heb je veel eelt?
Zo ja, dan eerst daar van af en dan kijken of het gevoel betert.

Heb je niet zoveel eelt vraag dan eens raad aan een arts,
want wat jij vertelt kan wijzen op slecht werkende voetzenuwen!

Succes en hou ons op de hoogte als je wilt?

Ikzelf heb een doof gevoel aan de buitenkant van mijn linkervoet en dit komt door een beknelde zenuw in mijn rug!

grtjs Ag

----------


## peter.vanwitteveen

ik heb een massagevoetapparaat gekocht en dat werkt voortreffelijk, hg peter

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Peter,

Fijn dat het voetmassage apparaat werkt en je verlichting geeft  :Smile: 

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Lara '52

Ik heb dit in de handen en het komt vd. rugzenuwen ook het gevoel van huid tekort en zwelling handen :toch even checken rug met een MR scan . 

Beste grtjs Celest  :Smile:

----------


## davanzu21

Het zou ook iets met neuropathie te maken kunnen hebben..

----------


## Flogiston

Tip: als zo'n doof gevoel langer aanhoudt, altijd even langs de arts. Het _kan_ (hoeft niet) namelijk wijzen op een onderliggend ernstiger probleem. Dat hoeft helemaal niet erg te zijn - als je er maar op tijd bij bent.

Eén mogelijke oorzaak is al genoemd: een beknelde zenuw in de rug, in dit geval waarschijnlijk in de onderrug. Als dat inderdaad de oorzaak is, is het nodig om dat snel te ontdekken; dan kun je namelijk voorkomen dat het probleem zich uitbreidt naar andere zenuwen, en misschien uitval of chronische pijn gaat geven. Dat wil je liever vóór zijn als het even kan.

Een andere mogelijke oorzaak is een beginnende diabetes. De eerste symptomen daarvan zijn vaak gevoelloosheid in voeten en handen/vingers, een slechter wordend zicht, en moeheid en/of concentratieproblemen. Ook diabetes hoeft geen verdere gevolgen te hebben, mits je er op tijd bij bent.

Of het nu een beknelde zenuw is of een beginnende diabetes: in beide gevallen gaat het om dingen die heel langzaam voortschreiden, zeker in het begin. Daarom hoef je niet op een holletje naar de huisarts, maar kun je het even aanzien.

Als de klachten gedurende drie weken (of zo) aanhouden, of vaker terugkomen, dan is het wel tijd om een afspraak te maken. Niet meteen morgen, volgende week is ook prima - maar die afspraak moet wel gemaakt worden. Al was het maar om te ontdekken dat er toch niets aan de hand is - beter dat dan niet ontdekken dat er wel iets aan de hand is.

----------

